# black screen on pci video card installation, HELP!!



## hobo (Aug 3, 2006)

hi, just bought a new Geforcefx 5200 PCI card today, i had one pci slot left, popped it in there and started up the computer..screen is just black :4-dontkno 


take it out, boots back into windows...ok so try disabling on board video, put it back in, screen still black when powered on, try putting monitor plug into plug on new graphics card. screen still blank!! HELP!



the other interesting thing that happend is that my network card (pci) stopped working...like there is some sort of conflict, i might try a different pci slot now but have 3 pci cards and really need them all working! (in this order 1=soundcard 2=was going to be graphics 3=network card


:4-dontkno


----------



## hobo (Aug 3, 2006)

ok just tried it in a different PCI slot, same thing unfortunatly


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Take the video card out, plug the monitor into the onboard video, turn on the system, and go into the BIOS. Disable the onboard graphics, save and exit BIOS, then turn off the system. Put the video card in, and plug the monitor into it. Turn the system back on and see how it goes. Post back with results.


----------



## hobo (Aug 3, 2006)

ok, managed to get the card in, and booting up windows...by changing the BIOS to boot from onboard not PCI, for some reason it was automaticly setting it to boot from PCI when i put it in..


anyway..ok now my problem is, when i try to install the drivers it all looks like its going fine, transferring the files across but it gets to a part and the screen goes black with a little white cursor...so i restart manually...then what happens is when i get back into windows it re-detects the hardware as a geforce 5200 but there is a question mark over it in the device manager!!:4-dontkno 

ok so problem now is when i install the drivers for it i get a file transfer for about a minute then the screen goes black!! (like its try to switch over to using the PCI graphics card!!))

HELP


----------



## hobo (Aug 3, 2006)

ok update...booted into safe mode and managed to get the installation to complete without the screen turning black...restarted, when trying to get into normal windows...the startup freezes when windows xp is loading..round the time the green blocks go across the screen!! arggh!! so frustrating :upset:  

is there something im doing wrong??? refresh rate is set to 60hz...should it be different?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day hobo,

Further to what Indoril Nerevar has been telling you...I noticed that you are only running Sp1.

The installation of Sp2 might also help you with this issue, as alot of similar issues were addressed with Sp2.

Furthermore, Microsoft® is ceasing support for Sp1 in October this year.

Once you've installed Sp2, you will have to visit the Windows™ Update site a couple of times to make sure that you have all the updates, which could, in your case be as many as 60!

Let us know what happens.


----------



## hobo (Aug 3, 2006)

chauffeur2 said:


> G'Day hobo,
> 
> Further to what Indoril Nerevar has been telling you...I noticed that you are only running Sp1.
> 
> ...




:sigh: 


:sayno: 


i don't have time to update windows i just want this to work damnit grrr


so it will install the drivers in safe mode but when trying to boot back into normal mode it freezes...when i tried installing i VGA mode i get the same thing as in normal mode, screen goes black with a white cursor in top corner


if this card doesn't support sp1 then they should say that on the box damnit. :sayno:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hobo, a couple of things for you:

Firstly, you should set the system to look for a PCI video card first, as that is the one you want it to find.

Secondly, download the 61.77 drivers from NVIDIA, and use them in the next step.

Thirdly, you need to make sure there are no video card drivers currently installed (other than the onboard drivers, which need to be there). If there are video drivers, remove them all (through Control Panel -> Add/Remove Programs). Then, you need to boot into VGA mode, disable any antivirus you may have, and install the new drivers. If you still get the black screen with the white cursor, try just giving it a little time.

Note: you will need to have the monitor plugged into the PCI video card at all times during this operation.

When you have done the above, post back with results.


----------



## hobo (Aug 3, 2006)

:upset:


Indoril Nerevar said:


> Hobo, a couple of things for you:
> 
> Firstly, you should set the system to look for a PCI video card first, as that is the one you want it to find.
> 
> ...



ok but the problem is if i ask bios to boot in PCI mode, if i don't have the card in the computer it will do it..if i do, i just goes to black screen!!!:sayno: 

im thinking of taking the card back to the shop cause it just won't work


:upset: 


i'll try what you said one more time but i doubt it'll work


----------



## hobo (Aug 3, 2006)

:sad: ok looks like my suck life sucks even more at the moment 


If i change to boot from PCI i get a blank black screen...
if i boot from AGP i can get into windows xp


i downloaded those latest drivers, same thing. heres the weird thing If i disable the 5200 in device manager in safe mode (wich it will allow me to get into) then i can get into windows normally. when i try to enable it, the black screen comes up with the cursor again...definatly can't wait, i waited like 15 minutes...


NOT working...


why will it install in safe mode but not normal mode?? note: it does exactly the same black screen thing in VGA mode.

why does windows boot when i disable the device but when i enable it the screen goes black with the cursor!!???


if anyone manages to solve this for me my hat goes off to them..i have done heaps of searching on the net and come up with people with the same problem but no fix :sad: 


nvidia sure does have great customer support :sayno:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

boot up with the onboard
in the device manger disable the onboard
if the card is listed uninstall it
turn the computer off
move the plug from onboard to the card
reboot into the bios
see if you have to disable the onboard there as well
then reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes installing the card
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## hobo (Aug 3, 2006)

dai said:


> boot up with the onboard
> in the device manger disable the onboard


ok not to sure if you guys are following me, i can do this step however



dai said:


> if the card is listed uninstall it
> turn the computer off


can do this part as well



dai said:


> move the plug from onboard to the card
> reboot into the bios


CAN NOT DO THIS PART IF I MOVE THE PLUG TO PCI CARD I GET NOTHING BUT BLACK SCREEN, CAN'T EVEN SEE BIOS



dai said:


> see if you have to disable the onboard there as well
> then reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
> when windows finishes installing the card
> disable a/virus
> ...



ok so if i leave VGA driver running for display i can install the drivers for the 5200 in safe mode...the device shows in the device manager as that...


as soon as i try to reboot into normal windows, windows freezes on startup.

IT WILL NOT INSTALL IN VGA MODE...THE SCREEN GOES BLACK WHEN COPYING DRIVER FILES.

people keep telling me to do the same thing over & over and its not working :sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post your system specs including the power supply details


----------



## hobo (Aug 3, 2006)

do you know of a tool i could download to test these?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html
the psu details you get off the label on the side of the supply


----------



## hobo (Aug 3, 2006)

AMD XP 1700+
1.47 ghz
504 MB ram


----------



## hobo (Aug 3, 2006)

unfortunatly there is only a sticker that says the number 4 and burn in test ok...


----------



## hobo (Aug 3, 2006)

dai said:


> http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html
> the psu details you get off the label on the side of the supply



--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer BTRIP-9I2BOHOJP
Generator btrip
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2000-01-01
Time 15:21


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 1
DirectX 4.09.00.0902 (DirectX 9.0b)
Computer Name BTRIP-9I2BOHOJP
User Name btrip

Motherboard:
CPU Type AMD Athlon XP, 1466 MHz (11 x 133) 1700+
Motherboard Name MSI MS-6378 (3 PCI, 1 CNR, 2 DIMM, Audio, Video)
Motherboard Chipset VIA VT8361 Apollo KLE133
System Memory 503 MB (PC133 SDRAM)
BIOS Type Award Modular (04/01/03)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter Trident CyberBlade-i7
3D Accelerator Trident CyberBlade-i7

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter IC Ensemble M Audio Audiophile
Audio Adapter VIA AC'97 Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller VIA Bus Master IDE Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive ST3802110A (74 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive FUJITSU MPC3043AT (4 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/33)
Optical Drive AOPEN CD-RW CRW4048 (40x/12x/48x CD-RW)
Optical Drive SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-152A (52x CD-ROM)
SMART Hard Disks Status FAIL

Partitions:
C: (FAT32) 4110 MB (2360 MB free)
D: (NTFS) 76316 MB (68460 MB free)
Total Size 78.5 GB (69.2 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Network Adapter WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface (202.74.218.187)
Modem Wireless Broadband Modem (WDM)

Peripherals:
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB Device Wireless Broadband Modem (WDM)


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: VIA VT8361 Apollo KLE133 Chipset - System Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 12 31 06 00 10 22 00 00 00 06 00 08 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 17 A3 6B B4 47 F9 20 20 EE 00 10 10 20 20 20 20 
Offset 60: 0F 2A 00 20 E4 E4 D4 00 51 24 43 0F 08 21 00 00 
Offset 70: DE 88 CC 0C 0E 81 A2 00 01 05 19 02 00 00 00 04 
Offset 80: 00 40 00 00 C0 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 00 00 
Offset A0: 02 C0 20 00 07 02 00 07 04 03 00 00 2F 02 04 63 
Offset B0: 40 EC 10 00 88 FF 00 00 67 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 42 00 B0 00 10 00 00 

B00 D01 F00: VIA VT8361 Apollo KLE133 Chipset - AGP Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 12 B1 07 00 30 A2 00 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 F0 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 D4 F0 D6 F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00 
Offset 40: CB 4D 08 44 24 72 00 00 01 00 00 85 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D07 F00: VIA VT82C686B PCI-ISA Bridge

Offset 00: 06 11 86 06 87 00 10 02 40 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 08 41 00 00 00 80 62 EE 01 00 44 00 00 00 F0 F3 
Offset 50: 02 06 04 00 00 00 B0 30 00 06 FF 08 F0 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 01 10 02 02 00 00 F0 40 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 09 00 00 00 60 00 02 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 42 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D07 F01: VIA VT82C571 IDE Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 71 05 07 00 90 02 06 8A 01 01 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 71 05 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 0B 02 09 35 18 1C C0 00 31 20 31 20 FF 00 FF FF 
Offset 50: E4 07 E1 E4 14 00 00 00 A8 A8 A8 A8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 02 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: F8 7E 38 02 00 00 00 00 78 32 3D 02 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 06 00 71 05 06 11 71 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D07 F02: VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 38 30 07 00 10 02 1A 00 03 0C 08 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 C4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 09 34 12 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 04 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 10 03 00 C2 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D07 F03: VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 38 30 07 00 10 02 1A 00 03 0C 08 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 09 34 12 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 04 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 10 03 00 C6 00 11 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D07 F04: VIA VT82C686B Power Management Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 57 30 00 00 90 02 40 00 80 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 57 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 68 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 20 84 59 00 FA 30 00 00 01 40 00 00 00 10 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 A3 D3 88 54 0C 00 00 00 A5 0D 00 06 11 57 30 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 01 60 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 01 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 01 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D07 F05: VIA AC'97 Audio Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 58 30 01 00 10 02 50 00 01 04 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 CC 00 00 01 D0 00 00 01 D4 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 58 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 CC 48 1C 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D09 F00: IC Ensemble M Audio Audiophile

Offset 00: 12 14 12 17 05 00 10 02 02 00 01 04 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 DC 00 00 01 E0 00 00 01 E4 00 00 01 E8 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 14 34 D6 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 7F 80 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 0F 80 01 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 01 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0A F00: Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]

Offset 00: EC 10 39 81 05 00 90 82 10 00 00 02 00 80 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 EC 00 00 00 00 00 D7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 59 12 0F C1 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 20 40 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 C2 F7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D00 F00: Trident CyberBlade-i7 Video Adapter

Offset 00: 23 10 00 85 07 00 B0 02 00 00 00 03 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 80 D5 00 00 00 D6 00 00 00 D5 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 23 10 00 85 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D00 F01: Trident CyberBlade-i7 Video Adapter

Offset 00: 23 10 00 85 07 00 B0 02 6A 00 00 03 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 80 D5 00 00 00 D6 00 00 00 D5 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 23 10 00 85 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.`.S740007..**RESERVED ..FOR IBM COMPATIBILITY***.u....08/22/20
C000:0040 02..1.20 <DA> V01 .y^.Copyright 1998 TRIDENT MICROSYSTEMS 
C000:0080 INC......Copyright 1990 Phoenix Technologies.....PCIR#..........
C000:00C0 .`........ 256.. 512.. 768..1024..2048..4096..K ..VGA..EGA..CGA
C000:0100 ..MDA.. MODE....16..32..Bit Bus DRAM ..U'0.....-.L...........0.
C000:0140 F.......`.<.....-.-.-.-.-.-.F...C ...f`........f....f`........N.
C000:0180 ..PR.....F......F..i!..F..$.[!.F...!.....F..a!.F.ZX.y!..$..Ou..$
C000:01C0 ....r.U.n..B].F .....C.....2....U...(.]..$."!2F.$ t.....F...A!..
C000:0200 ..F......F.... .F..._!....F...F..u..O!....fa......`...c.....F ..
C000:0240 ....us....`.. u.....d.....u]..%..uV.I.<.r.<.t..3(uF..tB:.s...t:.
C000:0280 ........0............:.s.:.t...:.t......v.....:.s....w..........
C000:02C0 ...................r...*............2.....P.8.b.u$.J..........N.
C000:0300 ........c.................2.....P...`..N..V.......t..B.V..N..^..
C000:0340 F .3..F ....2.$....b..&L..N....I.<.v.<.v..8'u...t.....c.........
C000:0380 ..........P..c........F..^....>I..vy.>I..t.w"...R.........&J..&.
C000:03C0 .........Z......I...&u.......u>...........F..^....>I..v".>I..t.w


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is this a brand name computer
you have taken the side off the case to see the label?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=105811


----------



## hobo (Aug 3, 2006)

Field	Value
Current Power Source	AC Line


----------



## hobo (Aug 3, 2006)

might have to pull the psu out to see a sticker...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do you have s.m.a.r.t enabled in the bios as everest shows it as a failure
take the other side off the case to see if you can see it


----------



## hobo (Aug 3, 2006)

ok PSU sticker says Hyena Switching power supply Model No: LC-235ATX

input 115/230v 
output: 235 watts

:sigh: 

i guess theres the problem then huh, the card says it needs a minimum 300 watt PSU


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you update the video you should always check that you have enough power to run it
although the 5200 does not pull a large amount of power it is probably enough to go over what you have


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is the computer a brand name computer


----------



## hobo (Aug 3, 2006)

not to sure what the brand name is i just know that i've been building it out of old peices...it was given to me as i couldn't afford to buy a new computer




oh well rang the shop and they will take the card back...i guess i need to buy a new computer :laugh: 

no suprises this one is pretty old


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if one of your friends has upgraded and has their old supply they no longer use around the 400 - 450w mark


----------

